

Ask HN: Which IDE are you using? - mmq


======
davismwfl
For all web based things non-msft I use JetBrains WebStorm. Then Eclipse where
I have no other choice. And of course Xcode for Apple products/projects.

Outside of an IDE (not that you asked), notepad++ and vi with some TextPad on
the Mac.

------
philtar
vim for no reason other than the fact that I can use the same environment from
anywhere with ssh.

x forwarding is too slow for me.

~~~
lemcoe9
There really is no other editor...

------
laveur
I use just about everything, Eclipse for Android, XCode for iOS and other
general programming, Sublime and BBEdit for web stuff.

------
aespinoza
I use Emacs as my primary IDE, in addition I use Visual Studio and IntelliJ
Idea.

------
elclanrs
Aptana if I'm doing PHP, Gedit or VIM for everything else.

------
amikazmi
RubyMine (IntelliJ Idea for Ruby)

------
sandipagr
PyCharm for Python and web stuff

------
byoung2
Eclipse

